# Rocket sheep purple alien



## Nasier123 (24/1/15)

Who has stock in Cape Town or when do u xpect some stock 3mg plz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/1/15)

Vape mob should have...


----------



## Andre (24/1/15)

As far as I know, only VapeMob stocks Purple Alien. They are out of stock. Maybe they will respond here as to when, if at all, stock is expected.


----------



## Nasier123 (24/1/15)

Thanx do use know where can get sucide bunny mothers milk in Cpt


----------



## Andre (24/1/15)

Nasier123 said:


> Thanx do use know where can get sucide bunny mothers milk in Cpt


Nope, as far as I know only Vapeking and Vape Cartel stock those.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/1/15)

All stocks should be replenished in greater numbers within the next week or so. We also have a few other surprises up our sleeves. Do sign up for our newsletter to be notified when these products arrive.


----------

